# Ghost Kato Kid 1 - Kaufempfehlung



## windgeist (6. August 2017)

Moin in die Runde,

mein Sohn besitzt aktuell ein Kubike 16" und nun wird es dringend Zeit für ein Upgrade auf etwas größeres. Ich liebäugele aktuell mit dem Ghost Kato Kid 1 20" aufgrund der Optik (stylepolice lässt grüßen)... 

Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass das Ghost (~9,8 kg) deutlich schwerer ist als ein Kubike 20" (~8 kg). Ich denke aber durch das Tauschen einiger Parts sollte man das Gewicht des Ghosts doch dem des Kubike annähern können. Und durch den geringeren Anschaffungspreis ist da auf jeden Fall ausreichend Spielraum...

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Roelof (6. August 2017)

Und was gedenkst du zu tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (6. August 2017)

Sieht schick aus ...aber ist da jetzt jetzt eine Federgabel dran oder nicht.
Hab beides gefunden ...ohne mit 9 Kg .
7-fach ist auch nicht mehr so up to date , aber wenn es nur für die Straße ist reicht es ja aber wenn du mal umbauen willst wird es dann teuer wenn du eine neue Nabe brauchst .


----------



## joglo (6. August 2017)

in der Tat sieht das Ghost gut aus, finde aber Kubikes auch ansprechend.
Bzgl. des Gewichttunings will ich mal zu bedenken geben, dass oft mind. 100€ pro Kg Gewichtsreduktion zu investieren sind. Die Preisdifferenz zum Kubikes Basic ist ja nur 80€, dafür bekommst Du z.B. leichtere Reifen und einen leichteren Lenker und Sattelstütze, wobei die Gewichtseinsparung bei wahrscheinlich <1kg liegen wird.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. August 2017)

Ich habe gerade eins gekauft. Bei biker-boarder war es 259,- inkl. Versand aber leider ausverkauft. Dann hatte ich nur etwas für 319,- gefunden und hätte fast ein Orbea MX 20 gekauft. Dann noch mal schnell gesucht und in einem anderen Shop das Ghost mit 10,- Gutschein für die Newsletteranmeldung für 271,- gekauft. Mal sehen ob es lieferbar ist. Ich werde berichten.

Ist für meine Tochter, die mit ihren 122cm und 58cm SL noch nicht auf ein 24'' passt. Wenn sie dann ein wenig größer ist, ist mein Sohn soweit, dass er auf ein 20'' passt und der, im Gegensatz zu meiner Tochter, wird es sicherlich stark beanspruchen.


----------



## andre_hd (2. September 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich werde berichten.



Hast du es erhalten?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. September 2017)

andre_hd schrieb:


> Hast du es erhalten?


Ja. Meine Tochter ist zufrieden. Es ist auch schön leicht, wenngleich ich es nicht gewogen habe. Auf jeden Fall ein Unterschiet zum Panzer von vorher.

Mein 4 jähriger Sohn ist auch schon fast groß genug um es zu fahren (fahren geht, absteigen in schwierigen Situationen ist grenzwertig) Leider kann er nicht schalten, da der Gripshift zu schwer geht. Gibt es da was leichtgängigeres? So könnte ich, wenn meine Tochter mit der Mama bastelt, mit ihm in die Pampa.


----------



## KIV (9. September 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Mein 4 jähriger Sohn ist auch schon fast groß genug um es zu fahren (fahren geht, absteigen in schwierigen Situationen ist grenzwertig) Leider kann er nicht schalten, da der Gripshift zu schwer geht. Gibt es da was leichtgängigeres? So könnte ich, wenn meine Tochter mit der Mama bastelt, mit ihm in die Pampa.


Die Zugverlegung ist super wichtig. Es gibt u.a. von Shimano Seilzüge mit Teflon(?) Beschichtung. Außenhülle in nicht zu engen Radien verlegen und freie Bereiche mit Liner und Nasenkappen abdichten.
Es gibt auch Invers-Schaltwerke, da kannste mal nach nem Gebraucht-Schnäppchen suchen. Aktuell gibt's mit den Suchbegriffen 'Schaltwerk invers' drei Stück im Bikemarkt.


----------



## weinhex79 (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe auch das Ghost für meinen Junior gekauft.
Ebenfalls erst bei bike- Boarders mit Absage und etwas Hickhack.
Dann zum Glück bei Brüggelmann für 255,-€ incl. Versand zugeschlagen.
Die ersten Umrüstungen haben bereits stattgefunden.
Was die Restekiste so hergibt.

Sattelklemme wurde auf Schraubklemme umgebaut. ( da kommt aber noch was anderes)
Andere Griffe ( Ritchey WCS in Gelb)
V-Brake XTR
A Headkappe Chris King
Ventilkappen und div Schrauben aus Alu ( nur an nicht belasteten Stellen)

Es liegen in der Restekiste noch bereit.
Carbonsattel- China ( Da will ich aber evtl, erst noch was an der Nase kürzen)
Carbonlenker ( Aus meinem Rad, muss noch gekürzt werden)
und Schaltwerk und Shifter.
(Leider ist das XTR Schaltwerk zu lang, da muss wohl was von SRAM in Medium her, oder ich müsste den
 Käfig bearbeiten/ Umbauen. Keine AHnung ob das geht. Passende Grip Shift hätte ich auch noch in 8, 9
 und 10 fach in der Kiste.

Andere Reifen schaue ich gerade nach.
Und eine andere Nabe für hinten ist auch in Planung
Evtl noch eine andere Stütze, müsste die mal wiegen.

Danach sollte dann auch das Gewicht zum Junior passen


----------



## giant_r (7. Oktober 2017)

warum traut sich denn keiner von euch hier mal ein bild zu zeigen, so hässlich kann das teil doch nicht sein..
eine etwas genauere aussage zum gewicht wäre auch schön.
ansonsten viel spass den fahrern oder fahrerinnen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> warum traut sich denn keiner von euch hier mal ein bild zu zeigen, so hässlich kann das teil doch nicht sein..
> eine etwas genauere aussage zum gewicht wäre auch schön.
> ansonsten viel spass den fahrern oder fahrerinnen.


Ist tatsächlich nicht hässlich.  Meine Tochter hat das Rad nicht interessiert und mein Sohn ist etwas gewachsen und hat es ganz schnell für sich beansprucht. Ich bin nun auch am optimieren.

Lenker Syntace Duraflite Carbon  - 100gr.
Reifen Schwalbe Moe Joe faltbar - 200gr.
Schläuche: Schwalbe 7C - 50gr.

Nun muss ich mal schauen, was ich noch so rumliegen habe und die Gabel wiegen. Hier sollte die Kubikes ca. 500gr. Gewichtsersparnis bringen. Laufradsatz könnte auch neu und ebenfalls 500gr. oder gar mehr bringen. Dazu bräuchte ich aber dann noch ne andere Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kette, und Schalthebel. Nicht billig und wird wohl erst nach dem Winter kommen. Ich habe erst einmal 200€ in gescheite Klamotten investiert.

Was das Rad Standard wiegt, kann ich nicht sagen, werde es morgen aber mal ermitteln.




 

 

So wie es ist, ist der kleine am Wochenende 500hm ohne zu mucken gefahren. Bin mal gespannt wie es läuft, wenn das Rad leichter und er ordentliche Klamotten hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (9. Januar 2018)

ja, bitte mal ein paar grundlegende angaben zum gewicht und vieleicht mal ein Foto von naeher dran. so von weitem sieht es ja wirklich nicht so haesslich aus


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> ja, bitte mal ein paar grundlegende angaben zum gewicht und vieleicht mal ein Foto von naeher dran. so von weitem sieht es ja wirklich nicht so haesslich aus


Hab mal ein größeres Foto hochgeladen.

Hier noch ein Video von ihm beim Fahren und mir als Animateur. 

Im Übrigen gibt es das Rad 2018 mit 8fach. Immer noch doof aber wenigstens 1 Gang mehr.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte es heute mal auf der Personenwage (Ich ohne - ich mit) und bin bei 9.2kg rausgekommen. Dabei ist die Lampenhalterung und alle Reflektoren. D.h. mit den oben genannten Teilen und ohne Reflektoren (ca. 50gr.) komme ich auf 8.8kg. Die Gabel werde ich auch noch wiegen. Sollte die mehr als 1kg wiegen, kommt die neu. Je nach Gewicht dann auf 8.4. Leichter wird es dann nur, wenn ich einen Laufradsatz einspieche. Dann könnte ja evtl. sogar die 7 vor dem Komma stehen.


----------



## giant_r (10. Januar 2018)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe sind die 8,8kg aber schon nach dem tauschen von lenker, reifen und schlaeuchen, sodass ab werk immer eine 9 vor dem komma ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig verstehe sind die 8,8kg aber schon nach dem tauschen von lenker, reifen und schlaeuchen, sodass ab werk immer eine 9 vor dem komma ist.


Ja. Mit Pedale 9.2kg. Habe ja noch nichts getauscht.

Ich glaube bei der Gabel kann man nicht mal so viel rausholen, denn diese ist aus Alu. Sobald die Reifen da sind, werde ich eh das VR draußen haben und dann gleich mal die Gabel wiegen.

Sollte sie trotzdem schwer sein, brauche ich mal input. Welche Farbe soll ich kaufen?

Grün, rot, oder orange. Ist leider keine Gabel mehr in schwarz verfügbar.


----------



## giant_r (10. Januar 2018)

grün geht am besten mit dem gelb der zuege, zumindest nach meiner bescheidenen meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> grün geht am besten mit dem gelb der zuege, zumindest nach meiner bescheidenen meinung.


Naja... die Farbe der Züge kann man ja nach belieben ändern. Ist ja nur der Schaltzug. Stütze kommt auch ne andere rein und schon ist gar kein Gelb mehr vorhanden. Ich glaube ich frag mal meinen kleinen, was er so meint.

Ich finde ja orange sehr schick. Gibt hier auch nen Shimano Schaltzug in der Farbe.


----------



## giant_r (10. Januar 2018)

ok, ich dachte du wolltest die zuege lassen, wenn das frei zur wahl steht, geht mein votum auch für schwarz-orange


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> ok, ich dachte du wolltest die zuege lassen, wenn das frei zur wahl steht, geht mein votum auch für schwarz-orange


Hm... ich habe mal die Gabel gewogen. Mit Steuersatzkonus ist sie bei 730gr. Nicht so schwer und eigentlich nicht wert zu tauschen, zumal die von Kania wohl fast alle für teilintegrierten Steuersatz sind. Das Ghost hat einen normalen 1 1/8'' Ahead.

Ich glaube ich widme mich der rotierenden Masse. Ich bin fast am Überlegen, ob ich meiner Frau die GX11fach ans Rad schraube und ihre 10fach Deore dann an dieses Rad. Dann müsste nur noch ein neuer LRS her und der XD driver für die Hope Nabe meiner Frau.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2018)

So. Heute hab ich die Moe Joe und die Schwalbe Schläuche verbaut. Hier mal die vorher-nachher Gewichte von meiner Küchenwaage:

Reifen alt: 473/465 -> neu: 380/370
Schläuche alt: 144/145 -> neu: 105/105

265gr. gespart. Kosten 41€

Personenwaage hat 8.9kg. angezeigt.

Ich habe mal das VR inkl. Reflektoren, Felgenband und Schrauben gewogen. 784gr.

Beim HR kommt noch die Kassette hinzu und es kam bei 1327 raus. Ich glaube hier habe ich etwas Einsparpotential.


----------



## giant_r (11. Januar 2018)

du kennst den China laufradsatz beim ali?
version für felgenbremse oder disc unter 1300g, um 120€. vieleicht ist der ja was.
https://m.es.aliexpress.com/s/item/...2g0n.search-cache.0.0.2aea987eepWEvZ#autostay
allerdings ist m.e.  auch bei 2.1er reifenbreite schluss. reicht bei uns aber.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> du kennst den China laufradsatz beim ali?
> version für felgenbremse oder disc unter 1300g, um 120€. vieleicht ist der ja was.
> https://m.es.aliexpress.com/s/item/...2g0n.search-cache.0.0.2aea987eepWEvZ#autostay
> allerdings ist m.e.  auch bei 2.1er reifenbreite schluss. reicht bei uns aber.


Page not foud. Ich kenne den Disc Brake mit Vee zusammen. Gibt es einen, der keine Disk Naben hat?

Mit LRS Kommen ja dann die anderen Sachen wie Kassette und Schaltwerk + Schalter. Ich werde wohl bei Sram bleiben. Ich glaube nicht, dass er Rapid Fire bedienen kann und Sram macht gute Grip Shift.

Edit: Ich würde evtl. die Kinlin Felgen 20/24 einspeichen. Vorn Radial, hinten 2fach. Dazu Novatech Naben und Sapim Race Speichen. Sollte unter 1300gr. wiegen und etwas mehr kosten.

Gabel gibt es nur noch in Purple. Ich frag den kleinen morgen mal und wenn er nicht will, dann lass ich es halt. Bringt eh nur 130gr. ca.


----------



## giant_r (11. Januar 2018)

https://m.es.aliexpress.com/s/item/..._id=3155664408df4a469c753b2cea9cf4cf#autostay

damit müsste der link gehen und gibt es als reinen v brake lrs.
du hattest oben geschrieben daß du überlegst die deore dranzuschreiben, deshalb der vorschlag.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> https://m.es.aliexpress.com/s/item/..._id=3155664408df4a469c753b2cea9cf4cf#autostay
> 
> damit müsste der link gehen und gibt es als reinen v brake lrs.
> du hattest oben geschrieben daß du überlegst die deore dranzuschreiben, deshalb der vorschlag.


Entweder stelle ich mich zu blöde an oder es gibt nur die Option mit Felgen für Vee aber dennoch Disk Naben oder auch eine, wo die Naben keine Disk Aufnahme haben.

edit: Only Vee geht nur bei 74/130. Ich brauche aber ganz normale 100/135mm.


----------



## giant_r (11. Januar 2018)

sorry hatte ich nicht gesehen, dass die reine v version schmaler  ist. ich habe die teile als disc Version, da passt's.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> sorry hatte ich nicht gesehen, dass die reine v version schmaler  ist. ich habe die teile als disc Version, da passt's.


Geht ja auch, ich find das Optisch aber irgendwie nicht so dolle. Den kleinen wird es kaum interessieren und vom Gewicht und Preis sind sie unschlagbar. Na mal sehen... die Gabel habe ich übrigens mal bestellt. Ich habe sie zu einem Preis bekommen (kleiner Lackschaden) zu dem ich nicht nein sagen konnte.

In Zeiten in denen alle Hope Purple haben wollen, ist das doch geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (11. Januar 2018)

bei uns am  20” ist auch ne disc bremse verbaut, da passt die optik und selber einspeichen hatte ich keine Zeit.
wenn der nachwuchs die farbe absolut ablehnt, kannst du immer noch in wunschfarbe lackieren. das ist ja nicht so schwer  oder aufwändig.
edit: die hope sehen gut aus.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> kannst du immer noch in wunschfarbe lackieren.


Bei 10,- für die Gabel ist das eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2018)

Weiter geht's.

Lenker vorher/nachher (298/123) -> -175gr.
Bremsgriffe (171/155) -> -16gr.
Bremsarme (musste die Bremsklötze erst einmal übernehmen) 250/266 -> +16gr. dafür aber dekadent.

Einen China LRS werde ich wohl bestellen. In den Bergen hätte er heute noch ein größeres Ritze gebraucht.

Jetzt ca. 8.75kg. Man merkt richtig, wie das Bike hinten zu schwer ist.

An den Fotoskills muss noch gearbeitet werden. Irgendwie unscharf das Ganze.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2018)

Ich habe heute mal die Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner mit einer mit Schraube ersetzt und 25gr. gut gemacht. Ebenfalls habe ich die Sattelstütze gekürzt und 32gr. gespart.

Heute sollten, so der Sturm es denn zulässt, Kania Gabe, Kurbel und Pedale kommen.

Gabel: -180gr.
Kurbel: -400??
Innenlager -50?
Pedale: -100

Wenn die überschlagenden Gewichte hinhauen, dann sollte ich bei 7.9kg. rauskommen. Wenn der LRS noch mal mit 500gr. zu Buche schlägt, 7.4. Ordentlich...

Plan ist, den LRS von Ali zu bestellen und dann das HR mit Sram X0 zu betreiben. Hier aber die 9 oder 10fach Version. Da der Kleine gerade damit anfängt das Rad zu fahren, kann ich die Ausgaben auch rechtfertigen. Für meine Tochter werde ich wohl gleich ein Vpace aufbauen.


----------



## giant_r (18. Januar 2018)

glaubst du echt, dass bei der Kurbel wirklich soviel drin ist?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> glaubst du echt, dass bei der Kurbel wirklich soviel drin ist?


Wäre auch zu schön gewesen. 

Hier die Küchenwagenwerte alt/neu:

Kurbel: 588/383 (gar kein so schlechter Wert bei der alten Kurbel. Ist ja immerhin 145mm lang)
Gabel: 730/533 (jeweils mit Konus und Aheadkralle gemessen)
Pedal: 229/243 (da war ich überrascht. Die neuen haben aber mehr Grip mit den 5/10)
Innenlager: 330/280 (Jeweils mit Kurbelschrauben gemessen.)

Insgesamt 483gr. gespart. -> ca. 8.4kg. Das hat weniger gebracht als gedacht aber naja... Gabel sieht jetzt natürlich nicht so schick aus wie die vorher. Da ich aber nur 10€ dafür bezahlt habe und sie ggf. noch lackieren lassen kann, ist das egal. Morgen mach ich mal ein Foto.

Ich glaube hier tatsächlich, dass der Rahmen das Haupt"übel" ist. Er ist sogar für kategorie 3 Biking zugelassen und wird dadurch wohl etwas mehr wiegen.


----------



## giant_r (18. Januar 2018)

hatte ich mir doch gedacht, denn so schlecht ist das ganze ja nicht, und verrückt machen sollte man sich auch nicht, mit dem gewicht, was du jetzt hast, ist es auf jeden fall doch schon ganz passabel, auch wenn man bedenkt, dass du relativ breite reifen verbaut hast.
und mit dem lrs vom ali sind die 500g sind schon möglich.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> mit dem lrs vom ali sind die 500g sind schon möglich.


Das sicherlich, aber dann kommen neue Komponenten und das weitere gekaufe geht wieder los. Kassette, Schaltwerk, Shifter, Kette.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2018)

Gabel passt natürlich nicht so gut wie die originale aber ist schön leicht. Vielleicht wird sie noch schwarz. Kurbel ist jetzt 2cm kürzer und der Sattel so hoch, dass er gescheit treten kann. 

Den LRS werde ich noch bestellen und dann kommt eine Sram 9 Fach mit Grip Shift dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2018)

Hier der Hosenscheißer mit dem Rad. Farbe ist ihm egal. Mir ist das Lila ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## kc85 (20. Januar 2018)

Nimm eine Dose Mattschwarz. Hab ich am 20er Cube mit der China-Klappradgabel damals auch gemacht. Dabei kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen und ist in einer halben Stunde erledigt.

Sah bei uns dann so aus:






kc85


----------

